# Barn Owners



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Move to a new barn. Some place you can enjoy being at.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I also suggest moving to a new place. The BO might love horses, but she seems quite selfish in her ways and doesn't seem knowledgeable enough to properly care for her own horses. I can only imagine what's being done to the others.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ditto!!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Serious health problems that can be averted given proper care would have me yanking my horse out for any other situation. My horse may not live in a 5star barn, and I have certainly had my issues there... but one thing is sure, the owner and many of the riders are very knowledgeable, the horse comes first, and the vet/farrier is a speed dial away. 

Serious over looks in health like the OP mentioned are a sign of negligence, either on accident or purpose. I wouldn't want my horse anywhere near that.


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

See the funny thing is, they take great care of all the horses. It's just the ones that show signs of lameness get less care. Which doesn't make sence to me. They treat the horses like their own children. They treat all the horses equally, but the ones who are lame don't get the HELP they need. It's like a win/lose situation.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

theblackQH said:


> See the funny thing is, they take great care of all the horses. It's just the ones that show signs of lameness get less care. Which doesn't make sence to me. They treat the horses like their own children. They treat all the horses equally, but the ones who are lame don't get the HELP they need. It's like a win/lose situation.


It's easy to take care of the ones who don't need special care. A true caring horseman steps up to the plate for the ones that do.


----------



## theblackQH (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree. It just bothers me so much that they would do that. They claim the horses are their life, then they go thinking the horses are fine, when the issue is rights infront of them. All the other horses hooves are always nice looking, and always getting touched up. The sick horses get no attention. It just ****es me off to more than an extent!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Report them to animal control? It will definitely be a wake-up call for them. The horses may not be in the bad of shape/care for confiscation, but they'll definitely get a warning or citation and a follow up visit to see if they've done anything about it. It's anonymous and a great way to let them know that how they care for their horses is not good enough.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, don't know if I can help here or not... but I will add my thoguhts...


I have seen a BO tell a boarder no no no no to every new horse they went to buy. Some of them were really great horses, but it did not have anything to do with the new horse, and everything to do with the horse they currently had. These people were way over thier heads and heading to get thier 12 year old killed on the horse they had for her. This was the BO's way of convincing them they should move to a new barn. (None of us wanted to watch that kid die - and since then they 'accidentally' killed the original horse... Oh, and then went and bought a five year old rescue out of a kill pen for a 14 year old boy who has never ridden before...) 

If you are a reasonable hrose person who does not make everyone cringe when you take out a horse, the above does not apply to you! The stable owner may just be being a rear end. Stop asking thier opinion - it is obivously useless.

About the care of the other horses - call animal control, and get your horse the heck out of there!!! Know that animal control will do nothing about it unless they are actively beating the horse to death - slow torture is fine in thier eyes.

However, the stress that those horses 'vibe' out is affecting your horse. Trust me, the rest of the horses KNOW and are reacting.

Actually, I may have worked for that same person.... though they raised Arabs and only had one lesson horse... Pretty much sounds like the same people though!!! One had to look really close to see the cruelty, but it was there and it was chronic.


----------

